# Does anyone have experience with shinemore?



## thelastpringle (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi, I’m very new to this so any advice would be helpful. 
I have been doing lots of research on breeders and could not find one near me. I decided to look overseas and came across Shinemore from Korea. I emailed her asking if she had any available pups and she said she had one left and gave me a price. I asked if she had a contract and she said no. Then I asked if the puppy had his vaccines, etc and she replied saying that she is not a broker or a pet shop.
She did not ask any questions about me at all.

I’m still new to this so I’m not sure how much a Maltese would be coming from a breeder like shinemore.

If anyone has experience with shinemore and would share their thoughts and opinions it would be appreciated


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The Sire to both of my pups is a Shinemore champion that was sold to a breeder in Hungary. I had some communications w/this breeder but chose not to import one of her dogs. I would kindly suggest that you choose a breeder with whom you can establish good lines of communication.


----------



## thelastpringle (Jun 4, 2020)

edelweiss said:


> The Sire to both of my pups is a Shinemore champion that was sold to a breeder in Hungary. I had some communications w/this breeder but chose not to import one of her dogs. I would kindly suggest that you choose a breeder with whom you can establish good lines of communication.


Thanks!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

PS: Her dogs ARE beautiful.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I would kindly suggest that you choose a breeder with whom you can establish good lines of communication.


Good post!!!


----------



## hayley's mom (Aug 11, 2018)

thelastpringle said:


> Hi, I’m very new to this so any advice would be helpful.
> I have been doing lots of research on breeders and could not find one near me. I decided to look overseas and came across Shinemore from Korea. I emailed her asking if she had any available pups and she said she had one left and gave me a price. I asked if she had a contract and she said no. Then I asked if the puppy had his vaccines, etc and she replied saying that she is not a broker or a pet shop.
> She did not ask any questions about me at all.
> 
> ...


If you cannot even get this breeder to give you a contract - do not walk - RUN - that’s unacceptable


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

And has anyone actually visited Shinemore in person? God only knows what type of situation it really is.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a girl from Shinemore, Asia is 4 years old. (second from the right, next to my shih tzu) I love her dearly, but, but she marks everywhere!! All day long. I clean up pee all the time..and it's only her none of the others does that. She doesn't climb any steps at all, not even the doggie steps. She's not very photogenic because she always squints and looks like she's looking through bifocals, LOL. Asia is very shy and barks at everyone, doesn't like kids. I have 5 dogs and love them all very much, but I have to say Asia is not very smart nor did she come to me very socialized at 6 months old. She loves me more than anyone in the world and kisses me constantly and I couldn't love her more...well except if she stopped marking all over  Shinemore pups are expensive and then you have to pay a high shipping charge, so...I think it would be easier to find a pup right here in the USA. Her dogs are pretty, but you really don't know what you're getting until you get him/her. A picture or two doesn't show the reality all the time.


----------



## calliegal235 (Nov 12, 2011)

thelastpringle said:


> Hi, I’m very new to this so any advice would be helpful.
> I have been doing lots of research on breeders and could not find one near me. I decided to look overseas and came across Shinemore from Korea. I emailed her asking if she had any available pups and she said she had one left and gave me a price. I asked if she had a contract and she said no. Then I asked if the puppy had his vaccines, etc and she replied saying that she is not a broker or a pet shop.
> She did not ask any questions about me at all.
> 
> ...


I care far more about the health on the inside of a Maltese than how lovely they may look, although I would expect a reputable breeder to have beautiful Maltese. Because I believe some breeders breed small dogs to the smallest size they can without regard to the health of the dog, I'd prefer a breeder in the U.S. who at least claims to consider the DNA reports they can have done, which helps them breed healthier litters. Just FYI, I would never acquire a Maltese from a breeder who advertises them as "teacup" dogs.


----------

